# Erfordernis von externem Notaus/Not-Stopp (Notaus fremd)



## logo78 (8 Mai 2012)

Hallo,
das Wegkürzen/Vereinfachen/Wegrationalisieren an allen möglichen Stellen 
macht leider bei uns in der AT/Konstruktion auch nicht halt.



> *Ist:
> *-30 x 1,5t schwere Schienenfahrzeuge fahren mit bis zu 2m/s umher
> -Anlage erstreckt sich über 120m x 25m (LxB)
> -umzäunt
> ...





> *Personensicherheit:
> *-drei Schutztüren mit je einem Notaustaster + eine am Schaltschrank .
> -angrenzende Fördertechnik ist 800mm hoch, so das ein unabsichtlich
> besteigen/übersteigen angeblich nicht möglich wäre. Es sind keine Sicherheitslichtgitter installiert!
> ...



Habe alle Möglichen Quellen/Foren durchforstet, finde aber nichts Schlüssiges dazu. 
Vielleicht kann ein Auserkorener mich mit etwas Argumentationshilfe unterstützen?

Danke & gruß,
Logo...


----------



## Safety (8 Mai 2012)

Hallo,
EN ISO 13850
 Die Not-Halt-Funktion muss so konzipiert sein, dass die Entscheidung, das Not-Halt-Stellteil zu betätigen, der​Person keine Überlegungen bezüglich der sich daraus ergebenden Wirkungen abverlangt.

Sehe Dir den Anhang an, da sind Beispiele wie man Förderstrecken absichern muss. Ist aus der EN 619.


----------



## logo78 (8 Mai 2012)

Vielen Dank Safety.
Die EN 619 hilft mir schon weiter. Ich weis nun, dass wir nur eine Zugangserschwerung an den Rollenförderer haben.
Die  Abb. 13 spricht von >1m. Zwei Seiten später, bei den "angetriebenen Rollenbahnen" spricht man von
_[..]
__Bei einer Höhe der Förderebene von mehr als 500 mm _
_über der Standfläche oder über festen Teilen des Stetig-_
_förderers sind keine zusätzlichen Maßnahmen erforder-_
_lich, da hier ein Durchtreten bis zum Boden zwischen den _
_Rollen (Gehen im „Storchengang“) nicht zu erwarten ist.
[..]_
Welche Höhe ist nun ausschlaggebend?

Zudem habe ich mir die EN ISO 13850 durchgelesen. Irgendwie finde ich nichts zu dem 
'Fremdnotaus' angrenzender Anlagen. Gibt es da etwas in vielleicht einer anderen Norm?

Müssen angrenzenden Maschinen, sei es nur geographisch (=Sichtbereich) oder funktionell (Sichtbereich & funktionell), sich gegenseitig abschalten (sicher) können?


----------



## Safety (8 Mai 2012)

Hallo,
man kann Wirkungsbereiche für Not-Halt festlegen, siehe EN ISO 11161 und EN ISO 12100 Abschnitt 6.2.11.1.
Es muss natürlich erkennbar sein welcher Not-Taster auf welchen Bereich wirkt. Es muss sich aus der Risikobeurteilung ergeben was man machen kann.
Denke mal an eine große Fabrikhalle mit vielen Maschinen da gibt es auch keinen Zentralen Not-Taster.


----------



## Safety (8 Mai 2012)

Hallo,
zu den Zugängen, die beste Lösung ist eine Technische Absicherung was auch in diesem Dokument steht. Und auf Angetrieben Rollen die sich also nicht bewegen kann man laufen, aber diese müssen dann wieder mindestens 120 mm auseinander sein um einen Einzug zu verhindern, dies hat wieder zur Folge das dies als erschwerten Zugang gilt, nun könnte man aber zwischen die Rollen treten und dies ist wieder erschwert ab eine Höhe von 500mm.  
Wer Geld sparen will muss sich viele Gedanken machen und viel Dokumentieren, aber auch hier ist eine Risikobeurteilung durch zuführen.


----------



## Klopfer (8 Mai 2012)

Hab da auch noch einen...

_"*1.2.4.4. Gesamtheit von Maschinen*_
_Sind Maschinen oder Maschinenteile dazu bestimmt zusammenzuwirken, so müssen sie so konstruiert und __gebaut sein, dass die Einrichtungen zum Stillsetzen, einschließlich der NOT-HALT-Befehlsgeräte, nicht nur die __Maschine selbst stillsetzen können, sondern auch alle damit verbundenen Einrichtungen, wenn von deren weiterem __Betrieb eine Gefahr ausgehen kann."_
Maschinenrichtlinie 2006/42/EG Anhang I

Sparen bei der Sicherheit kann genauso ins Geld gehen wie zu viel an Sicherheit. Der Ärger kommt bloß später!

Gruß

Klopfer


----------



## logo78 (9 Mai 2012)

Hi,
 gleich Vorweg; ich bin nicht der derjenige, der auf Grund eines Kundenwunschs das Auto ohne Bremsen konstruiert,
 sondern der naive Programmierer, der das mitentwickeln und das Projekt vor Ort abwickeln darf. Da ich mir keine grobe Fahrlässigkeit u.U. vorwerfen
lassen möchte, habe ich um Erfahrungsaustausch gebeten.
  Somit dienen eure Ratschläge als Argumentationshilfe; ihr dient quasi einer noch Höheren Sache 

Danke Safety, danke Klopfer.


----------



## Klopfer (9 Mai 2012)

Moin,

Deine Anfrage hat auch nicht den Anschein erweckt, als ginge es Dir primär ums Geldsparen.

Vielmehr hatte ich den Eindruck, du würdest Informationen suchen, um einer eventuell gefährlichen Rationalisierung von Sicherheitsmaßnahmen entgegen zu wirken.

Somit, alles gut!

Gruß

Klopfer


----------

